
Self-made millionaire invented Bug-A-Salt gun, shoots salt at flies - kjhughes
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/23/self-made-millionaire-invented-bug-a-salt-gun-shoots-salt-at-flies.html
======
winchling
Haven't tried the salt gun yet, but some of the most effective/enjoyable
methods I know are:

(1) draw the curtains and leave a door open, (2) detergent spray to immobilise
then dispose of with paper towel, (3) cling flim/saran wrap/adhesive tape.
approach slowly to avoid triggering the fly ('the slow blade penetrates the
shield'). also works with a vacuum cleaner nozzle.

------
BeefySwain
I purchased a Bug-A-Salt years ago on Massdrop.com (now inexplicably Drop.com)
and while it was great fun and fairly effective, the corrosive effects of
shooting salt all over the place is something that should not be taken
lightly.

~~~
anbop
Can it shoot coarse sand?

~~~
cr0sh
You'd probably want fine sand - not coarse.

But I think even the finest sand you could buy at a big-box home improvement
store might be too coarse, and/or have impurities in it.

So you'd be left with getting certain purified "sands", that would be closer
to being called "cutting agents for water jet cutters" than anything else.

With the associated ($$$) pricing.

But maybe there's something cheaper out there? Maybe there's some kind of
finer mortar grit additive that isn't too expensive that would work?

~~~
gruez
>You'd probably want fine sand - not coarse.

Why? Coarser particles fly faster, so they should be better?

------
RickJWagner
“It’s fun, and it’s ridiculous”

I think so, too. Hoorah for the inventor!

------
bdcravens
We have one in the office. It’s fun

